# Looking to start a new life in Spain - Jan 2014



## MichaelGavinJaen (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Loving the site, loads of useful hints and tips. My partner and I hope to complete on a house in Jaen province in the next couple of months and then to move to Spain in January/February next year.

I'm a teacher (secondary) and was wondering whether it would be worth my while to take the TEFL course in order to aid my chances of getting teaching work in Spain?

We also hope to open up our house to offer B&B during the summer months. How do we go about this and is it a relatively easy thing to do? Where to advertise etc?

My partner has 25 years Marketing experience and is hoping to do a little freelance work amongst other things depending on what jobs are available. Anyone know of anyone who might need his skills?

Lastly, and sorry for going on, can anyone give us any tips on removal companies from the UK to Spain? Buying a car in Spain and general do's and dont's in moving out there.

Thank you

M&G


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*moving to Spain*

You need a huge amount of info-impossible to sum up in one post.
Search through all the relevant threads on this forum, and others, eg Anglo Info Eye on Spain,
Contact DWP, HMRC to get accurate info and health and tax issues sorted.Private health care may not cover existing conditions.
Make sure you have at least a year's salary in savings
If you want to work in Spain you will need to speak Spanish.Work is hard to find, even for highly qualified people, and salaries are lower here.
Opening a B&B may sound an attractive prospect, but you need very detailed info on licences, tax, regulations etc


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You really do need to research the work situation here. Unemployment is running at 26% nationally and in some provinces more than one in three people are jobless.

There may be work for you as a TEFL teacher of English but as has been said the pay is low compared to the UK. 

Some Band Bs are flourishing, others closing...

To get any work you need good Spanish.


----------



## MichaelGavinJaen (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you guys. Info gratefully received. We hope to have monies to help us through the first year, maybe two, so hopefully this will give us time to get settled and improve our spanish. I think getting a TEFL qualification is the way forward from my research so will go ahead with that too. 

M&G


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Apparently my information is out of date. Unemployment now over 7% which means six million plus people seeking work...among them teachers, civil servants, plasterers, bricklayers, hairdressers...

This really isn't a good time for a new start in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Apparently my information is out of date. Unemployment now *over 7%* which means six million plus people seeking work...among them teachers, civil servants, plasterers, bricklayers, hairdressers...
> 
> This really isn't a good time for a new start in Spain.


*27% *.......... 


I know - typo....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Apparently my information is out of date. Unemployment now over 7% which means six million plus people seeking work...among them teachers, civil servants, plasterers, bricklayers, hairdressers...
> 
> This really isn't a good time for a new start in Spain.


¿¿??
The last time it was 7% was probably with Franco, Mary!!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

In some provinces of Andalucia the unemploiment is higger than 35%.BAD TIMES.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MichaelGavinJaen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Loving the site, loads of useful hints and tips. My partner and I hope to complete on a house in Jaen province in the next couple of months and then to move to Spain in January/February next year.
> 
> ...


If you ever do come to Spain I think you'd be better off financially looking for a job in a well established international school or British school rather than relying on TEFL which is not so well paid. Look in the Guardian, TES and also get in touch with the schools directly to know what pay and conditions they offer. Some schools belong to this 
Council of British International Schools: COBIS School Search
or this
Schools in Spain | Nabss

Also as a tefl teacher you'd most likely be working in the evenings if teaching children (well, adults as well) which if you have children yourself or are going to have them isn't the ideal


----------

